# West Texas



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok guys in texas what is the terrain like just east of El Paso on I-10? I realize it's really close to the Mexican border.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Small hills but mostly flat. I-10 kinda follows the Rio Grande for awhile. How far 'east' are you going to go on I-10?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: West Texas

we are planning  taking I-10 all the way to Houston


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Ok, Hollis. I'm going to have to prepare you a route. Where are you heading after Houston?

Tell you Missus to get ready for a wild ride in Texas!


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 18, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Wait, wait.  Hollis, are you planing your trip back before you go?  I'm so confused.  Hollis....have you left home yet???????????????????????


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

ok Jim I HAVE POSTED IN another thread. that is our route back and we want see as much of Texas as we can drop  some $$$$ in the  state. After Houston we will be heading on down to the Gulf coast where the casino are in Biloxi drop off some more $$$ and then back home.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

IF you have any $$$ left to drop off in Biloxi. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Hollis...maybe we can hook up in Houston and if you take IH 10 from ElPaso check mout the Buckhorn RV resort here in Kerrville.  Great place to walk around a day dream about Wanderlodges, Prevost, etc.  My poor little Bounder is so out of place.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

not a problem with $$$$ my DW is loaded. hahahah :bleh:  :approve: that a joke :clown: we got a well water that is not oil.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

That is her $$$...What are you going to use :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

but of course, I  am paying for the trip she pays for the fun :laugh:  :laugh:    :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Jim that sounds like a plan I think we are planning on staying over in or near Houston. I will have my Lap top so I will be on the forum when we get there.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Hollis, be sure to stop at L'auberge du lac in Lake Charles. That's where I would go, if I was in to casino's.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 20, 2008)

Re: West Texas

Biloxi still looks like it was bombed.  The Casino's are rebuilt, but that's about it.  You can park in lots of vacant lots now, however, the RV resorts are still full of FEMA trailers.  You know the ones we (taxpayers) are still paying the rent on.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: West Texas

DL I do remember last year when we went down there it was in bad shape. We stayed in an rv camp site that was full of the FEMA trailers and construction workers staying in them. I would rather stay in an empty lot than to pay to stay in that place again. Just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 21, 2008)

Re: West Texas

When we were in Louisiana this past Dec - Feb we could not find an rv park at first and ended up in kind of a dump but it was not due to snowbirds but those fema trailers and those people working in louisiana and living in rv parks.  We ended up staying in Baton Rouge.  Had a friend who lives there call all the rv parks from New Orleans to Baton Rouge and he found only the one spot.


----------

